# Superlux E205U oder t.Bone SC 440?



## Sandercrab (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo!! 
Da ich mein Headset verkauft habe dachte ich mir: "Kaufste dir mal so ein "richtiges" Mikrofon und machst ein auf Gronkh und Sarazar ^^ Naja dann habe ich mich ein bisl über Großmembran Mikrofone informiert und diese beiden Kollegen gefunden. 
http://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_sc440_usb.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_e205u.htm
Jetzt kommt die Frage: welches der beiden ist besser, oder viel eher: welches der beiden würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Es tut mir leid wenn das hier der Falsche thread ist, aber ich hab das gerade über die PCGHx APP geschrieben und hab da nicht auf die schnelle einen über Mikrofone gefunden  
Gruß


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (16. Februar 2014)

also du willt lets plays machen? dann bruacht du wirklich nen gutes mikrofon


----------



## Jeretxxo (16. Februar 2014)

Also ich würde dir das SC440 empfehlen, zu dem Superlux fehlt mir der Erfahrungswert.
Am besten gleich als Podcastbundle (hast du gleich die passende Aufnahmesoftware parat) und extra Popkiller.^^

Gibts aber auch nette Vergleichvideos, die zwei bspw.: THE T.BONE SC440 USB (SOUNDTEST) + DATEN MICROPHONE [HD] (UNBOXING) - YouTube
Finde da kommt das ganz gut rüber, da ist aber mehr drin wenn man das micro noch besser Anpasst.

Auch nettes Bespiel:
The T-Bone SC 440 USB Podcast Bundle Unboxing + erste Aufname HD (Deutsch/German) - MrTechCommander - YouTube


----------



## Sandercrab (17. Februar 2014)

Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> also du willt lets plays machen? dann bruacht du wirklich nen gutes mikrofon



Vielleicht probier ich es mal aus  ich habe gelesen Zombey hätte das SC 440, ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht aber der hat aufjedenfall eine super Audio quali 




Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir das SC440 empfehlen, zu dem Superlux fehlt mir der Erfahrungswert.
> Am besten gleich als Podcastbundle (hast du gleich die passende Aufnahmesoftware parat) und extra Popkiller.^^
> 
> Gibts aber auch nette Vergleichvideos, die zwei bspw.: THE T.BONE SC440 USB (SOUNDTEST) + DATEN MICROPHONE [HD] (UNBOXING) - YouTube
> ...



Also Aufnahme Software brauch ich eigentlich nicht, ich benutze immer Audacity (ich weiß nicht ob es da einen großen unterschied macht).
Gruß


----------



## fr3w (18. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht probierst du einfach mal beide aus, das Superlux kenne ich leider auch nicht.
Wichtig ist, dass du einen Popkiller mitkaufst!


----------



## Sandercrab (18. Februar 2014)

Auch gute Idee! So werde ich es dann höchstwahrscheinlich machen thx!


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (18. Februar 2014)

Also ich benutze das 
http://amzn.to/1f2PcFN

Das ist auf jedenfall besser als das t.bone. Das t.bone hat Rauschen ; (


----------



## Sandercrab (18. Februar 2014)

Das ist wiederum außerhalb meiner Preisklasse :/ Ich hab mir gerade das T.Bone Sc440u, das Superlux und das Behringer C01U bestellt ^^ Ich werde nochmal schreiben, welches mir am besten gefällt!
Gruß


----------



## fr3w (18. Februar 2014)

Mich interessiert schon welches du nimmst. Hoffe du hast viel Spaß mit den Dingern.


----------



## Sandercrab (26. Februar 2014)

Sandercrab schrieb:


> Das ist wiederum außerhalb meiner Preisklasse :/ Ich hab mir gerade das T.Bone Sc440u, das Superlux und das Behringer C01U bestellt ^^ Ich werde nochmal schreiben, welches mir am besten gefällt!
> Gruß



So alle sind angekommen und komplett auf Herz und Nieren geprüft. "Kurze" und "klare" Antwort: 
Das Superlux ist nicht wirklich gut, naja wenn man auf den Preis schaut passabel. 
Das SC 440 hat mit den Standardeinstellungen ein extremes Rauschen, jedoch wenn man den Pegel auf 10 oder so stellt ist das Rauschen so gut wie weg. 
Beim C01U ist es fast gleich jedoch nicht so extrem.
Meine Empfehlung: Wenn es euch nicht stört, dass euer Mikrofon nicht sonderlich laut ist würde ich das T.Bone nehmen.
Wenn ihr jedoch ein lautes braucht, nehmt das Behringer.
Gruß


----------

